# My Elite is finished!



## IdahoGirl (Dec 19, 2006)

Here are the pictures of my Elite Ice that my husband had dipped in pink camo for me! 










































Thanks for looking 
Shayna


----------



## naturesfly (Sep 29, 2007)

who did your dipping work? Looks great! Sweet rig.


----------



## IdahoGirl (Dec 19, 2006)

These are the guys that did the dipping they were very good to deal with! http://www.wedipit.com/


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

WOW! That is one sweet looking rig.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

IdahoGirl said:


> These are the guys that did the dipping they were very good to deal with! http://www.wedipit.com/


Very nice indeed.That hubby needs a extra hug :wink:

Thanks for the link.Prices are pretty good.


----------



## ACES (May 18, 2006)

Looks great!! That will turn some heads at a 3D shoot.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks great! Happy shooting!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

That is cool:wink: Happy Shooting!!!


----------



## IdahoGirl (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you!! This year will be my first time hunting a little nervous


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Unk Bond said:


> Very nice indeed.That hubby needs a extra hug :wink:


Ya what He said


Kris


----------



## ctarcherygirl (Jan 30, 2007)

That is sweet looking!! Good luck hunting this year.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

In truth i wasn't sure when i first seen the limbs and sight not set up. Now that is one sweet looking bow.

Yeah i think your hubby needs more then a hug.


----------



## IdahoGirl (Dec 19, 2006)

He sure does!!:wink: 

Shayna


----------



## rabbit07 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Nice*

:female:That is a sweet looking bow! Good luck:female:


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

I just ran my wifes bow through the Chrony.

47#
24" draw
347 grain Full metal jacket.

220 FPS


Kris


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Very very nice looking bow! I must say, when I read the thread title of My Elite is Finished, the first thing that crossed my mind was a massive limb failure/explosion! Must have come from my days in the machine shop, where when something really bad happened, we'd stand around looking at bearings rolling around on the floor or some such thing, and somebody would solemnly intone, "Well, thats finished....."


----------



## TTCurlGirl (May 2, 2008)

*My Elite is finished*

:wink:I love how your bow turned out! I'm a Girlie girl who loves to just shoot paper and compete in tournaments.I have a blue Elite with hot pink strings. Also a pink camo backpack that the men in my league call "Barbie camo!
Your bow is a great and a lot of fun too!


----------



## steve r (Sep 1, 2006)

All you need now is pink wraps.









sharp lookin bow.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeeet Elite!:wink:


----------

